# Solved: iPhone 5C question



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got the 5C, and I can't get it to turn horizontally for (in my opinion), an easier screen in which to type....any ideas ? I wonder if the phone is defective?


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

ha ! just googled it and got my answer. : )


----------

